# Best guhong color?



## WeIsPrius (Aug 25, 2010)

Which is the best Guhong color? Which do you own? Do you like your color choice? Blue, green, orange yellow red white or black?

Haha it's kinda like choosing a car color. Thanks.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 25, 2010)

For srs?


----------



## Logan (Aug 25, 2010)

Da orange 1s is da bestest!!!1


There IS NO "best" color. Some people prefer ie. black, but they're made of the same plastic and therefor color doesn't matter. It's all preference.

So, to answer your questions:
There is none.
Neither.
(N/A)
I personally like black cubes (or sometimes white).


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 25, 2010)

Glow in the dark cubes are the best.


----------



## clarubik (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a black guhong and i love personally i would recommend black or white but really it is personal reference that makes the difference


----------



## Carrot (Aug 25, 2010)

can you get it in red!?? :O I knew I chose wrong colour >.<'


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 25, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Which is the best Guhong color? Which do you own? Do you like your color choice? Blue, green, orange yellow red white or black?
> 
> Haha it's kinda like choosing a car color. Thanks.



Yeah, where an overwhelming majority get their car in two different colors.


----------



## MPCstore (Aug 25, 2010)

My fav is the green. My two sons chose blue and yellow, my wife selected red.

The neighbor boy selected the new pink which is one of the best colors, and i normally don't like pink...

We have all 8 colors + the 6color stickerless in stock fully assembled. Remember the discount coupon code is currently "speedsolving".


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes this is a serious thread. Thanks for your answers so far.

While many of you say there is no ‘best’ color, I disagree. I strongly believe there is one color that everyone agrees is nice. Oppositely, there are certainly ‘bad’ colors for cubes too. I’m simply trying to weed them out.


----------



## Chrish (Aug 25, 2010)

Bad as in.. the quality of the puzzle/plastic, or the same kind of thing that people like black over white - helps recognition.?
Because if it's the first thing, you're wrong.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 25, 2010)

Black. Answer your question?


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 25, 2010)

Chrish said:


> Bad as in.. the quality of the puzzle/plastic, or the same kind of thing that people like black over white - helps recognition.?
> Because if it's the first thing, you're wrong.



That's a good question. My criteria for a 'bad' color would be one that is 1) bad recognition 2) difficult to match with all stickers

My criteria for the 'best' color is 1) unique 2) easy-average recognition 3) matches sticker colors easily 

I know the quality of the plastic is the same. That's been well documented in this forum.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 25, 2010)

Pink.


----------



## Chrish (Aug 25, 2010)

Do people (that prefer black cubes) have problems with white cubes if there are white stickers instead of black? Personally I have a lot of trouble to recognize almost any color on my white lanlan 2x2, and it's definitely because of the black stickers.

I've got a black and white ghosthand 2x2 coming in the mail and am curious to see how my eyes handle the white one (since there are white stickers).


----------



## Forte (Aug 25, 2010)

meep


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 25, 2010)

I've noticed I have a very slight problem distinguishing yellow and white stickers, under low lighting. I wonder if theres a way to overcome this, if a different cube color would help....


----------



## Senkoy (Aug 26, 2010)

I really want a colored guhong. They're gorgeous. I wonder when speedsolving will have them back in stock.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 26, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> I know the quality of the plastic is the same. That's been well documented in this forum.


I disagree. Sometimes the colour of the plastic does affect the quality of the puzzle.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 26, 2010)

BRACK.


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> WeIsPrius said:
> 
> 
> > I know the quality of the plastic is the same. That's been well documented in this forum.
> ...



Hmm could you please tell me what your experience has been?


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Aug 26, 2010)

This


Spoiler


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 26, 2010)

Is the colored guhong any different than the stickered guhong?


----------



## MPCstore (Aug 26, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Is the colored guhong any different than the stickered guhong?



The design inside is the same. The 6color guhong uses 6 colors of plastic and never needs stickers! (although it ships with stickers and logo on the side) The other 8 color versions have one plastic color with stickers.


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks but what about in terms of feel, speed, smoothness, cutting etc?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 26, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> -There is absolutely NO difference at all in different plastic colors. It's just that before Alpha takes the lead producing high-quality speedcubes, black plastic are generally recycled low quality material in China, because the color makes it hard to tell whether it's inpure or not; in comparison to white, which shows everything. But nowadays, with all these competitions in the puzzle toy making business, it's hard to find a renowned speedcube brand to use inpure plastic materials.
> 
> PS: don't get me wrong, not all recycled plastic material are bad. It's just that they basically throws in every plastic things they could find without bothering to sort out different types (ABS, PVC, PP, etc), making the produced material a mingled mess of mixed plastics.


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok, instead of starting another thread I'll ask my ? in this thread. I'm in the process of buying the Guhong. Im looking at this one, but i havent found it anywhere other than lightake.com. There are no youtube videos (other than Lightake's) or other stores selling these colors: 

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Porcelain_Red-31110

I'm wondering if this is the same guhong cube everyone is talking about being so good. Does it corner cut at cut 45 degrees? Is this the "lone goose" cube? Is this the guhong to get?


----------



## MPCstore (Aug 26, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Ok, instead of starting another thread I'll ask my ? in this thread. I'm in the process of buying the Guhong. Im looking at this one, but i havent found it anywhere other than lightake.com. There are no youtube videos (other than Lightake's) or other stores selling these colors:
> 
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Porcelain_Red-31110
> 
> I'm wondering if this is the same guhong cube everyone is talking about being so good. Does it corner cut at cut 45 degrees? Is this the "lone goose" cube? Is this the guhong to get?



Red Dayan Guhong available here. All 8 colors are the same guhong, just different color plastic. Use "speedsolving" discount coupon (view in cart) for great price.


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the links. I guess what I'm concerned about is if you watch the produt video from lightake.com from the link, the cube looks stiff and seems to lock up a lot. Also he doesn't do any finger tricks or show any corner cutting examples. The video is just not very helpful and instills doubt, if anything. I know it's out of box but I'm still skeptical since it doesn't seem consistent with the guhongs everybody is raving about. 

I'm not trying to imply that it's a fake cube. Just a different version perhaps. Also, I still don't know if the "lone goose" cube is a differnt version cube altogether or just the literal translation of guhong. I just want confirmation, since I'm confused.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 26, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Thanks for the links. I guess what I'm concerned about is if you watch the produt video from lightake.com from the link, the cube looks stiff and seems to lock up a lot. Also he doesn't do any finger tricks or show any corner cutting examples. The video is just not very helpful and instills doubt, if anything. I know it's out of box but I'm still skeptical since it doesn't seem consistent with the guhongs everybody is raving about.
> 
> I'm not trying to imply that it's a fake cube. Just a different version perhaps. Also, I still don't know if the "lone goose" cube is a differnt version cube altogether or just the literal translation of guhong. I just want confirmation, since I'm confused.



when a random classmate scrambles your cube, does it not lock up every turn and seem as if it's gonna pop every time he (or she) turns it?


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 26, 2010)

Classmate? I dontknow what youre talking about.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 26, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Hmm could you please tell me what your experience has been?



Banana cube.



WeIsPrius said:


> Classmate? I dontknow what youre talking about.



A person in your class...? A peer? 

Basically what he was saying was, when a non-cuber scrambles your cube does it not seem like every time they turn a face it seems like the cube is locking or is about to pop?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 27, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Thanks for the links. I guess what I'm concerned about is if you watch the produt video from lightake.com from the link, the cube looks stiff and seems to lock up a lot. Also he doesn't do any finger tricks or show any corner cutting examples. The video is just not very helpful and instills doubt, if anything. I know it's out of box but I'm still skeptical since it doesn't seem consistent with the guhongs everybody is raving about.
> 
> I'm not trying to imply that it's a fake cube. Just a different version perhaps. Also, I still don't know if the "lone goose" cube is a differnt version cube altogether or just the literal translation of guhong. I just want confirmation, since I'm confused.





I doubt that person is actually a cuber. Look at the way he tried to pop an edge out. At first without turning it.


----------



## Forte (Aug 27, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> WeIsPrius said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the links. I guess what I'm concerned about is if you watch the produt video from lightake.com from the link, the cube looks stiff and seems to lock up a lot. Also he doesn't do any finger tricks or show any corner cutting examples. The video is just not very helpful and instills doubt, if anything. I know it's out of box but I'm still skeptical since it doesn't seem consistent with the guhongs everybody is raving about.
> ...



And all in his sq1 videos he just turns U and D a whole bunch and goes into kite-kite sometimes >_>


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 27, 2010)

GUYS DONT GET BLACK IT CAN ONLY CUT 45 DEGREEZZ. MORTEN'S IZ WHITE AND IT CAN CUTZ 360!


----------



## oval30 (Aug 27, 2010)

lolz, i know mine can cut over 9000 degrees. 

note: over 9000 is taken from dbz episode


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 27, 2010)

oval30 said:


> lolz, i know mine can cut over 9000 degrees.
> 
> note: over 9000 is taken from dbz episode
> 
> ...



worst post.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 27, 2010)

oval30 said:


> lolz, i know mine can cut over 9000 degrees.
> 
> note: over 9000 is taken from dbz episode



Noo, really? You killed the joke :I


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 27, 2010)

oval30 said:


> note: over 9000 is taken from dbz episode



Wait, really? I always thought over 9000 was special because it was 1000 less then 10000


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm about to order a black and a 6 colour GuHong.
Because I usually solve white cubes with black stickers I'm going to swap the white side of the 6 colour with black pieces.
Then sticker the black cube with a black side against white.


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 27, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm about to order a black and a 6 colour GuHong.
> Because I usually solve white cubes with black stickers I'm going to swap the white side of the 6 colour with black pieces.
> Then sticker the black cube with a black side against white.



That is cool, that is like a Cruella Deville cube. Post pictures when youre done.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2010)

Will do. It'll be about a month.
Also I'm going to get a white (actually already have a spare) and a black and make 2 different 3x3x3 illusions.
One with 3 black centres clustered (the three sides all connected to each other)
the other with 3 black centres in a row (obviously same for white).


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 28, 2010)

Cool man. That is trippy. I was thinking of using the Grayscale color scheme from Cubesmith. But I'm afraid the novelty would wear off really fast, then I'd have to change them back or be stuck with a cube I don't want to solve.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 28, 2010)

I never used my CS grey scale because 4 of the colours are fine but 2 are almost identical. You could maybe try a silver side instead one of those greys.


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 28, 2010)

Pink and white are the best.


----------



## TK 421 (Aug 28, 2010)

black is usually cuber's choice because it does not cause optical distortions like white cubes do. but try the colored plastic one if you like.
btw how do you do "Originally posted by..." in boxes?


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 28, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Also I'm going to get a white (actually already have a spare) and a black and make 2 different 3x3x3 illusions.
> One with 3 black centres clustered (the three sides all connected to each other)
> the other with 3 black centres in a row (obviously same for white).



Definitely post pictures. I got that idea and was curious how it would turn out.


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 28, 2010)

White is teh kewlist!!1!!


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 1, 2010)

I own the Guhong in black and white, but find that my white one to be easier to control while my black one overshoots turns. This may be due to the tension and lubing (I took the black one apart and sprayed the pieces, I inserted the straw into the white one), but it very much seems that the white one ha softer plastic, which is easier to handle.


----------



## pistelli (Sep 26, 2010)

Just so all of you know, if you already don't, the stickerless colored plastic guhong cube is illegal in competition.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2010)

pistelli said:


> Just so all of you know, if you already don't, the stickerless colored plastic guhong cube is illegal in competition.


 
lolol weve known this for a long time


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 26, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> black is usually cuber's choice because it does not cause optical distortions like white cubes do. but try the colored plastic one if you like.
> btw how do you do "Originally posted by..." in boxes?


 
With the new layout, Click "Reply With Quote" at the bottom right of your post.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Sep 27, 2010)

vuaquyen92 said:


> This
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Then sticker it just to screw with peoples recognition. Yee.


----------



## theace (Sep 27, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Then sticker it just to screw with peoples recognition. Yee.


 
lol. That'd be a killer. Why is this one illegal though?


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 27, 2010)

theace said:


> lol. That'd be a killer. Why is this one illegal though?


 
Because if you twist the top face 45 degrees, you can see what the colour of the edge is in the back face. This is what they call an illegal move/feature of the cube I think?


----------



## theace (Sep 27, 2010)

Aah! i see


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 1, 2010)

I heard, (don't trust me on this) that colored GuHongs cannot be used in tournaments. IDK why, but I saw a post about it. I have a white one, and it is beastly. LOL, beastly is a word.....


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 1, 2010)

the colored one is real sweet 4 one handed. dropped my avg by like 15 seconds. (avg is 38)


----------



## stinkocheeze (Oct 1, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> the colored one is real sweet 4 one handed. dropped my avg by like 15 seconds. (avg is 38)


 
wait. EVERBODY. IF YOU USE THE COLOURED GU HONG FOR OH, IT WILL DROP OUR AVERAGE. OMG. YOU CAN'T USE THE REGULAR ONES. MUST USE COLOUR ONE.


----------

